# ExpertCuber.by - F2L Trainer!



## Wik (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I am glad to introduce my website that will help you to improve your time on F2L step.

*Link to the website* - http://expertcuber.by

I created it as part of my project *Expert F2L* - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?43416-Video-Expert-F2L-(Russian)-by-Viktor-Danilov

*By using this site:*

You will improve the speed of recognition of situations F2L.
You will improve the speed of launch of reflex for the algorithm of solution.
You will improve the speed of algorithm solving.
You will reduce the risk of lock up during the using algorithms.
You will be able to track the real total time of the recognition and solving of any situation F2L.
You can find your F2L problem situations and work with them by dint of creating your own sessions.

*Advanced functionality is available only after authentication by your social network.*

Some pictures - , , , .

*Video *- Russian language, without subtitles, sorry - [video]https://youtu.be/Z0szw01L7V0[/video]

I, unfortunately, didn’t do a great English feature information, and English subtitles for video, because for me it is difficult and long. My English is bad. But, I think, the interface of the site is clear, and it is possible to understand how to work with it.

I tried to make the site easier to use on laptops. But also you can use the tablet. Usability for mobile phones, I didn't do.

*How to train?*

You are holding a cube in hands.
In front of you appear pictures of situations.
You need to recognize the situation F2L and execute the algorithm to solve this situation.
Press the space bar and move on.

If you have suggestions for improvement, please contact (facebook). What do you think about it?

Have fun!


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 6, 2015)

An interesting trainer, thanks for posting.
Is there the option of changing colour schemes? And choice of starting-face colour? And maybe those who do 'cross on left' / 'cross on right' may like this choice..


----------



## Wik (Dec 6, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> An interesting trainer, thanks for posting.
> Is there the option of changing colour schemes? And choice of starting-face colour? And maybe those who do 'cross on left' / 'cross on right' may like this choice..



There isn't the option of changing colour schemes. But I thought about it. Maybe I will add it later.


----------



## ncube (Dec 6, 2015)

It's pretty cool. One thing I noticed though is that there are many ambiguous cases for when only one sticker from each piece is visible, usually when both pieces are in the back. It would be interesting if there could be a way to rotate the cube on the screen, or have a hi-games type of simulator to guarantee that we are solving the cases correctly.


----------



## Wik (Dec 7, 2015)

ncube said:


> It's pretty cool. One thing I noticed though is that there are many ambiguous cases for when only one sticker from each piece is visible, usually when both pieces are in the back. It would be interesting if there could be a way to rotate the cube on the screen, or have a hi-games type of simulator to guarantee that we are solving the cases correctly.



I understand what you mean. No, all cases are unambiguous. (If I am wrong, give an example.) Yes, when elements located behind - to recognize is difficult, but possible. You must use imagination and colors. It is a good practice recognition. I don't think I'll do to rotate the cube on the screen.


----------

